# Omar, I went back to the Axe.



## Gaius Julius Caesar (May 26, 2011)

After 13 years I have picked up the Guitar again. (Mid life crises starts early, better than a Corvette and infidelaty.)

 I used to have a 86-87 PRS Custom, A Peavy Transtube Head, Ranfell 4-12 with celestions. 

 Long stroy short after being a musician in So Fla (Furious Spring 92-94) I moved back to Va. after my band and engagement went bust. Thought I would find a better scene but all I found were guys who wanted to tune down to a fart or TGIF M#$#$#$$#ers (Guys who wan to play music you would hear in a TGIFriday's.) and playing by myself after playing in bands was like masterbation after having Orgies, no thrill.

 I found the kind of Jujutsu I do now and re dedicated myself to the martial arts and within a year I had put my Axe away.

 Family needed help so I sold the PRS, the Peavy and my Cab.

 Other than occassionally picking up a friend's guitar here and there I stopped totally to the point that when I would pick one up I sounded like a 6 month beginer (and I used to be able to get pretty technical, Lifeson, Gilmour, Thayel, Page, Navarro, Jeff Beck, Hasket (Rollin's Band) SRV ect no problem)

 Well I have a student (in Jujutsu/Combatives who picked up playing a few years ago and has a nice collection (great job), Ricks, Tele's, Gretsch.) and he gave me a mid line Samick.

 I started training this couple who have a band and they are into stuff like King Crimson, old Yes, Camel, Floyd, along with old school metal and talking with them awakend a dorment beast. I went CD and concert DVD nuts (Rush, Iron Maidan's flight 666, Bob Dylans Blonde on Blonde, new Paul Weller.) and have been 18 agains or so it seems.

 So 3 days ago the guitar went ion for a set up (cant stand .009- 42 guage strings. The PRS had 10 1/2- 48s, so I put a stock set of 10s on the Samick, had some fret work done.

 When I went to pick it up I tried a used Peavy Transtube 1-12" combo, loved it so I bought it and a pedal board (I kept my stomp boxes a Vox Wah, Boss Flanger, HM-1, DOD Bi fet preamp and graphic EQ) and I went home and started a jamming along with some old ZZ Top, Robin Trower and the first Rush. Rusty but was able to follow along.

 My 5 year old grabbed these drum sticks and a practice pad I have and he he would do left, right left right smack sticks, trying to make a beat as I played along. Hmmmm future drummer! and his brother has a real nice voice when he sings Hmmmmm the Anti Hanson!
 Mybe he will let me teach him Bass? 

 Last night I strated remebering old Maiden riffs, remebered some of my old originals and worte a turn around for a song that I wrote at 18 but could never get a turn around that did not sound stock, well I finnally found it.

 You talking about plying I think did set a subliminal timer in my head so I want to thank you brother.

 RAWWWK ON!


----------



## Omar B (Dec 25, 2012)

Just noticed this thread.  Sorry.

Good job getting back on the horse.


----------

